# 올해



## Meyna

Hi peeps!!

I'm so baffled as to why "This year" is 올해 and not 이년. And since 'This year's is 올해 , then why don't we use 해 for 'Next year' too?


----------



## idialegre

I'm not a native speaker, but I'll just say that 이년 means "two years", so using it also to mean "this year" would probably create too much confusion.


----------



## Rojininkorea

There are two types !
This years, Next year
1. 올해, 이듬해
2. 금년(今年), 내년(來年)
(今 means this, now etc...)
Just many people use 올해, 내년


----------



## Meyna

idialegre said:


> I'm not a native speaker, but I'll just say that 이년 means "two years", so using it also to mean "this year" would probably create too much confusion.





Rojininkorea said:


> There are two types !
> This years, Next year
> 1. 올해, 이듬해
> 2. 금년(今年), 내년(來年)
> (今 means this, now etc...)
> Just many people use 올해, 내년


But I'm curious. Why do we not use 년 for this year instead of  해. In other languages like Mandarin and English, there is no change of words for 'Year'.

I'm wondering what's the difference


----------



## Rojininkorea

Meyna said:


> But I'm curious. Why do we not use 년 for this year instead of  해. In other languages like Mandarin and English, there is no change of words for 'Year'.
> 
> I'm wondering what's the difference


'해' is pure korean
'년' is chinese character

So, both have same meaning!

Many korean words have two types. one is chinese character, another is pure korean.
Hangeul was proclaimed in 1446. until that time, korean use chinese alphabet.
After proclaimed, upper class people use chinese alphabet, and normal class people use Hangeul. 
From this reason, many korean words have different words in one meaning. 
for example) number counting, 일 이 삼 사 / 하나 둘 셋 넷


----------



## CharlesLee

Hello,

You can say "이 해" as this year in English but Not 이년 as idialegre has already explained above.

Be careful of writing it as '이해' without a space.

Lee,


----------



## kimjaejk

This year means 이번년도or 올해

Next year means 다음'해' or 내년


----------

